# Possible ways to extend Visa through work and Study



## Senthil_Germany (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm a experienced software engineer seeking job in Germany with Job seeker visa(Validity six months). I just want to be proactive here now in case if I don't get Job with in six months. Therefore I would like to know the possible ways where I could extend my visa either by studies or work or through Language Visa. I've decided to settle in Germany.

Visa extension gives me more chance to find an employment in Germany.

Please advise


----------



## shawshank.kodi (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Senthil,

Can you please post the ways to extend the job seeker visa? I am already here in germany for more than 2 months and searching for job. Your answer would give a sigh of relief for me. 

Thanks
Venkat

Like


----------



## Sonia_manish (Mar 8, 2016)

*Hi,*



shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi Senthil,
> 
> Can you please post the ways to extend the job seeker visa? I am already here in germany for more than 2 months and searching for job. Your answer would give a sigh of relief for me.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

How was your experience there. Have you got any interview call till now? Share ur experience with us & what store for us if we come there?

Sonia Manish


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

A JSV is issued for a maximum of 6 months and cannot be extended. Applicants who don't find jobs after 6 months in Germany can apply for a second permit after having spent 6 months outside of Germany. 

Changing to a language permit is at the discretion of the local Ausländerbehörde (and will not include the right to work). 

Despite all the government propaganda, not all foreigners are able to find skilled jobs in Germany. Therefore, it is important to consider the possibility that you'll not find a job in Germany and need to budget accordingly.


----------

